# 7/7: One Day In London, BBC2



## editor (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone watch this? 

Blimey it was moving, powerful stuff.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 2, 2012)

I haven't but will as one of my work colleagues is in it.  She's still suffering terribly (physically and mentally) 5 years on


----------



## Quartz (Jul 3, 2012)

Something I'll have to watch on iPlayer. Not that I'll really want to IKKWIM. I was at a party the weekend after, and one invited couple dropped by to give their apologies because they had to go and identify a body.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 3, 2012)

recorded it last night but not watched it yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 4, 2012)

I was almost in tears when that woman told how a businessman came up to her, dropped his briefcase and gave her a cuddle


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought it was really well made and it answered a question for me about how our train driver, between Stepney and Whitechapel, knew what was going on.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was almost in tears when that woman told how a businessman came up to her, dropped his briefcase and gave her a cuddle


I wasn't almost, I was weeping copiously, as I was with the autistic man who was so anxious to get to college, and the man with survivor guilt.
It was really well made. I wasn't going to watch it because I was worried it would be the usual voyeuristic grief-porn, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

It was impossible not to cry through this program, but it was worth watching.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 4, 2012)

Almost finished watching this, but had to take a break. Fucking hell, just fucking hell.


----------



## Reno (Jul 4, 2012)

That was unusually well made for a programme like it. I totally understood the woman who didn't want to have counselling because she wanted to hang on the the anger over the death of her son. She really struck a cord with me. That's what I've been like in situations where I'd lost someone. It's a perfectly valid way to cope and people can derive some sort of comfort from that and it's not always respected in a post-Oprah society.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 4, 2012)

Reno said:


> That was unusually well made for a programme like it. I totally understood the woman who didn't want to have counselling because she wanted to hang on the the anger over the death of her son. She really struck a cord with me. That's what I've been like in situations where I'd lost someone. It's a perfectly valid way to cope and people can derive some sort of comfort from that and it's not always respected in a post-Oprah society.


 
and there was the one that destroyed her son's letters and I can sort of understand that as well, although being nosey, I'd probably read them all first


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2012)

Agree with what others have said, this was a very well-made programme. No mawkishness and the obvious raw emotion was handled very sensitively. I just about held it together throughout but the guy at the end talking about his dead friend's brother telling him to get on with his life was _really_ difficult to watch.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2012)

I caught it last night - very moving - made me think a lot about that day - I was working in Hackney so walked to work, but mrs21 was on her way to Lincolnshire via Kings Cross and for a couple of hours (she didn't have a mobile) I wasn't sure what had happened to her - had to ring her 85 year old Dad and ask him to get her to call me when she arrived at his - she didn't get there - she spent all day trying to get back to London - she'd left Kings X at about 9.10 - just about the time it all kicked off - there is a thread on here somewhere - I remember a poster offering to pick her up from Peterbrough and put her up if she couldn't get back  she eventually rang me from Peterbrough


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 6, 2012)

NVP said:


> Agree with what others have said, this was a very well-made programme. No mawkishness and the obvious raw emotion was handled very sensitively. I just about held it together throughout but the guy at the end talking about his dead friend's brother telling him to get on with his life was _really_ difficult to watch.


 
Yes, that was a tough watch - talk about someone's emotions being laid bare.

I don't think he knew the girl who was killed, he just felt guilty about the fact she was killed just because she was standing up and he survived just because he was sitting down and she was roughly the same age as he was. He mentioned that it was at the inquest where the brother came forward to speak to him, which says a lost for the brother who presumably could see the "survivor guilt" from his testimony.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 6, 2012)

Watched last night.  Good programme, very dignified, no vengefulness.  Very touching testaments.  

The LU control room comms were interesting as things unfolded.  I'd have liked a bit more of that. Reminded me of how it all unfolded with us too.  Knowing something wasn't quite 'right' and then finding out more as time went on.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 6, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I remember a poster offering to pick her up from Peterbrough and put her up if she couldn't get back  she eventually rang me from Peterbrough


There was a lot of that happening that day. I think the awfulness of not being able to do anything was ameliorated by being able to do small things like offer a bed to the stranded. I was also amazed that Urban managed to keep going without falling over, which happened a lot that day, even to big sites like the BBC iirc, because of relentless traffic.


----------



## paolo (Jul 6, 2012)

Hadn't spotted this. Thanks for flagging it up urbans. Personal connections to one of the survivors. Will watch, probably a bit teary.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There was a lot of that happening that day. I think the awfulness of not being able to do anything was ameliorated by being able to do small things like offer a bed to the stranded. I was also amazed that Urban managed to keep going without falling over, which happened a lot that day, even to big sites like the BBC iirc, because of relentless traffic.


 
It was a very surreal day. Lots of people couldn't get hold of their family members/spouses/partners in our office (as I'm sure was the case in many, many others). Then walking home with other people, lots of people on the streets. Kind of felt like an evacuation of sorts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 6, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> It was a very surreal day. Lots of people couldn't get hold of their family members/spouses/partners in our office (as I'm sure was the case in many, many others). Then walking home with other people, lots of people on the streets. Kind of felt like an evacuation of sorts.


 
Was definitely one of the strangest days ever in London. Up until the riots last year, don't think I'd ever heard so many sirens, and yet at the same time, there was this air of calm whilst people were thinking wtf?


----------



## paolo (Jul 6, 2012)

A mate's sister's phone was going straight to voicemail. You know, initially, you think - can't be, must be some explanation. They started trawling hospitals. When it came to that, we thought the worst. They found her after two or three days. Last survivor taken out from Aldgate. She's had way more strength than I would have. Fought the government on compensation, had a go at being a paralympian, got married.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 6, 2012)

It was a really well made and insightful documentary, the fella's story about him lowering a dying man to the ground and closing his eyes when he'd 'gone' was heart breaking and so well articulated, bless him.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2012)

Utopia said:


> It was a really well made and insightful documentary, the fella's story about him lowering a dying man to the ground and closing his eyes when he'd 'gone' was heart breaking and so well articulated, bless him.


 I was welling up there - the dying man had no idea he had been cut in half


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 6, 2012)

Apart from it answering some questions, as mentioned above, the programme had a cathartic function for me because I heard people describe traumatic events with words that I struggle to find when thinking/talking about trauma I experienced (nothing to do with this event though).  Does that make sense?



TitanSound said:


> It was a very surreal day. Lots of people couldn't get hold of their family members/spouses/partners in our office (as I'm sure was the case in many, many others). Then walking home with other people, lots of people on the streets. Kind of felt like an evacuation of sorts.


I walked home at about 11.00 when I could not get hold of my then 14-year-old on the landline and on the mobile because I needed to know him near me.  I couldn't call Germany but managed to e-mail.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was definitely one of the strangest days ever in London. Up until the riots last year, don't think I'd ever heard so many sirens, and yet at the same time, there was this air of calm whilst people were thinking wtf?


 
I remember saying to my sister that I wished the continuous sirens would stop.



marty21 said:


> I was welling up there - the dying man had no idea he had been cut in half


 
I hadn't realized the man didn't know.  Thank fuck for that!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jul 6, 2012)

Not ashamed to admit to sobbing on more than one occassion. And it reminded me so much of that 'there but for the grace of God' feeling that every Londoner (and I guess anybody else who had ever been on the public transport network at some stage) felt in the aftermath of it.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 6, 2012)

7th anniversary tomorrow


----------



## Quartz (Jul 8, 2012)

Saw it. I thought it an interesting take on the day. Very uncomfortable watching, of course.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2012)

Just reading this thread is brining back some of the emotions I felt watching that documentary. 
Very moving stuff. Great, important film making.


----------



## harpo (Jul 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There was a lot of that happening that day. I think the awfulness of not being able to do anything was ameliorated by being able to do small things like offer a bed to the stranded. I was also amazed that Urban managed to keep going without falling over, which happened a lot that day, even to big sites like the BBC iirc, because of relentless traffic.


Yes I remember.  Urban was one of the only sites consistently available.  I was glued here all day. The BBC site was down, mobile networks were down but IIR Urban didn't crash at all.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, God knows what the conspiracy theorists would make of it, but the day before we added lots of oomph to the server or that would not have been the case.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2012)

It was complete coincidence. It was done because previously we did keep falling over.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2012)

We were one of the few sites to stay (mainly) up on 9/11 too. Mind you, some versions of the software we've run on these boards would have collapsed in an instant.


----------



## harpo (Jul 8, 2012)

It was a godsend.


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, God knows what the conspiracy theorists would make of it, but the day before we added lots of oomph to the server or that would not have been the case.





Mrs Magpie said:


> It was complete coincidence. It was done because previously we did keep falling over.


 
That's what you claim.

*adjusts tinfoil hat*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2012)

editor said:


> We were one of the few sites to stay (mainly) up on 9/11 too. Mind you, some versions of the software we've run on these boards would have collapsed in an instant.


 
Yeah, I remember that and I think also the BBC site was seizing up but I had the tv on in my office, so between the BBC news (on tv) and Urban75, I was kept up to date


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 20, 2012)

A reminder that the woman that spoke so frankly of seeing her new trainer up in the air and who lost both her legs is Martine Wright and she is in the Paralympics.


----------

